# Traveling with a girlfriend and baby...Tips?



## Micherisy0341 (Aug 7, 2015)

So I should be leaving Pittsburgh PA in a week or so I think. We have a 1993 Toyota previa. I used to travel myself, usually mostly by myself hitch hiking. Then I met my girlfriend and well had a baby. But were about to be leaving to with little money out west to visit my family and also visit some eco villages and intentional communities and all that stuff a long the way. We do not have enough money to make the trip and pay for hotels obviously. Normaly that is not a problem. But seeing as there is now a baby involved any tips or suggestions? I mean I know not to like fly a sign or busk while the baby is present. But anything else? Anyone know if the piggies can do anything about me traveling and being broke with a baby if for some reason I have cop interaction that leads to them finding out about the baby? I am thinking I am just going to try to avoid the desert and cross that chunk up north. But desert tips are appreciated as well (want to stop in Colorado) speicially considering the van currently doesn't have AC (I kinda think it will be easier to get the money to fix it on the road by the time we get to the desert. I hear some walmarts you can make more then enough in a day.) So yeah basically I just need to know how much of what I normally do needs altered due to having a baby (like parking overnight). Thanks if anyone answers but part of me will be a little surprised. For some reason I am under the impression most of you don't have babies lol.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 7, 2015)

i would imagine that cops could charge you with child endangerment if they wanted to. i dont know how smart it would be to fly a sign/jug for gas etc with a baby visible as much sympathy you might get for kick downs it wouldnt be worth losing yer kid or having to go through a bunch of legal shit because of the child.


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 7, 2015)

Endless child welfare hassles unless you get a letter from Obama.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 7, 2015)

why not just save up money beforehand? it sounds like you're putting your desire to travel ahead of the needs of your kid.


----------



## Micherisy0341 (Aug 7, 2015)

Have you tried saving money with the type of jobs I get around here? I mean seriously. Half goes away to rent. Then another chunk goes to utilities. That's already most of it. Seriously back when I traveled previously I made more money on the road. Seriously. It in a sense seems counter productive to stay.I mean if junkies can fly signs to feed there freaking heroin habit on the road well lets just say babies are cheaper. ITs not like I even mean it as a permanent thing. Just to get to Cali (well mostly I am heading to Tennessee to visit a eco village then to California) Really the only thing I am concerned about is legal issues. Besides that keep him fed and healthy (both not problems) and not in a health hazard environment. Make sure he gets play time and he himself should be fine. The only concern I really have is the state sticking its nose in things when it could I don't know actually be doing something useful like taking a kid from someone who beats the fuck out of the kid but nope that dirt is just a bruise I guess so who cares.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 7, 2015)

Micherisy0341 said:


> I mean if junkies can fly signs to feed there freaking heroin habit on the road well lets just say babies are cheaper.



that's a strange mentality to have. it's not about how much they cost; one is (potentially) endangering a child, and the other is not. what junkies do have no bearing on your responsibility to your child.



Micherisy0341 said:


> Just to get to Cali (well mostly I am heading to Tennessee to visit a eco village then to California)



if you were willing to save up a little money like an adult, so you weren't risking potentially losing your child (by spanging/living in van/whatever) i wouldn't have any problem with this. but you're putting your desire to go see something over the risk of having your kid taken away and that's not cool.

it's not THAT difficult to save money, especially if it's something you really want. babies are cheap, remember? act like an adult and stop putting your kid at risk.


----------



## dirty andy (Aug 7, 2015)

It would be extremely easy for the pigs to blast you with any number of child endangerment charges trying to slang or jug along the way, I would be extremely wary of trying to do this with a little life form. Cps/cys in every state I've ever been to are horrible people as well, I would not want my little one (if I had one) to be in their clutches, or in the potential danger that the road can create. Tough situation. I feel for you man.


----------



## Micherisy0341 (Aug 7, 2015)

I never would spange or busk with the baby around. Basically bri would take a stroll through the park or something. as far as the authorities know we have nothing to do with each other. But hey lets say I do manage to save up money. One how much do you think would be necessary for a cross country trip (although I still will probably at least busk a long the way). So lets say I save money like a "adult" as you put it. What can I do to avoid child endangerment charges. Assuming I have money. Basically what I have gotten is don't get caught spanging or busking with the baby around. So lets say money is not a issue. Anything else I should look out for? All though there is really not much of a way I am going to be able to afford hotels a long the way. So basically camp where I can (I know that "urban camping" is basically out of the question but there is still BLM land and national parks and KOA and the eco village or two I stop at). Also another thing I didn't originally mentioned that baby is already very stocked up on everything. I mean very stocked.


----------



## Durp (Aug 7, 2015)

Get a second job, save money and keep your kid. Dont be a jack ass. When you decided to be an adult and have a kid you gave up all your freedom to provide for the child.


----------



## Sip (Aug 7, 2015)

I actually don't think that he's being that outrageous. And he asked tips on how to do something. Not on whether or not it is the right thing. I agree it would be pretty easy for CPS to take your kid if they found out, but I also don't think it would be that easy to find out. Just, as you said, don't spange around your baby, no drunk driving. Just the rational, logical steps you would take with a kid. Skip the desert. If your car is gonna break down, Fucking forget it. But other than that, just use your damn judgement and good luck.


----------



## Durp (Aug 7, 2015)

Some one will rat you out. Fuck heads are always trying to take my dog, I couldn't imagine living in a mini van with a kid. Some one will snitch. Get yo gas money first and get to where you need to get.


----------



## shabti (Aug 9, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> that's a strange mentality to have. it's not about how much they cost; one is (potentially) endangering a child, and the other is not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



having your kids live in a crappy apartment or whatever, and go to public school, watch saturday morning cartoons while you do the 9 to 5 to save up for "Vacation Time" sounds like some 1950's ronald reagan advice. Some Bullshit advice, in that it presupposes a life on the road endangers a child.

This dude IS doing the responsible thing, by reaching out and learning, and planning, and attempting to mitigate disaster, as far as he's able. Sounds like a good parent to me.

I would definitely sign up for benefits though guy. Some food stamps would go a long way.
Also, try to find out what shelters, food pantries, and stuff are in each area.

I would think that having communication is a must, in case of medical emergency on the part of the baby.

I might also suggest procuring some fake proof of residence stuff, in case you need to "pretend" to be vacationing. 

I guess it comes down to be careful, be informed, and find out how to use simple cost effective alternatives for the things that you normally would have to buy. (cloth diapers that can be rewashed, versus an endless supply of huggies.)


Good luck, and better planning.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Aug 9, 2015)

Man, just the other week I passed by a guy who looked to be on hard times with his daughter - maybe 8 or 9 or so ?? - up against the guard rail - with a cop car on either side of them. 

White folks....the guy was probably close to my age [50] maybe a little younger - hard to tell sometimes - just looking a little worn out, apparently out for a good walk with his daughter [??] along a two lane road with ample shoulders to stay safely out of traffic.

Yes it was hot out, but they to me did not seem to be doing anything wrong but you can be sure someone zoomed by and dialed the police because he or she did not like seeing two people out for a walk on a hot day, I mean Jesus... how have we survived as a society to this point ??

Seriously though - two cop cars....that tells me something was wrong when they ran the gents name......

I felt terrible for the child, as she looked pretty sad as I drove by.

Nothing I was going to do with cops around, shit they's probably lock me up too.

So yeah, depending on where you are going through - having a child on the road can be dangerous.


----------



## shabti (Aug 9, 2015)

n/m


----------



## Deemon Tea (Aug 10, 2015)

Okay, This is his girlfriend. Let me reiterate some things to everybody since it seems like people think we haven't done any research. (sorry I feel as people are judging and not giving tips... hmmm) 1. We know that you shouldn't be homeless and spanging/busking with a baby. drrr 2. Technically me and my son will be camping across country when this does happen. I have food stamps for us. And im not using them for anybody but me and my son. (I also still breastfeed our One year old) I know hydration is going to be our best friend. Also since im the only one with a license I will have to stop often Because I breastfeed. Plus my son probably couldn't handle stuck in the car all day. so either way we have to take this trip slowly. We are MOVING while also trying to sight see and visit people and places. I don't understand why most people think we just want to travel. Our family is moving to California so we can see my bf mother (whom he hasn't been able to see in years and I've never met, she's also never met her first grandson.. soo thanks) We can't stay where we are for our mental sanity sake. Plus his sister just had a baby. so this is the reasoning not just because we want to. My son loves outside I plan to go to all the parks and playgrounds my son could ever want to play. I have all camping equipment we should need. But yes we don't have much money. Would like to do the whole migrational farming eventually. And we've been prepping and planning for mmm a year?


----------



## Sip (Aug 10, 2015)

Like I said earlier, just use your best judgement. There aren't many that tips to give. Take your kid into consideration in all the decisions you make, stay out of the desert with no AC, and if you get pulled over tell the cops your moving and you have a job waiting for you where you're going. I don't know why everyone is flipping shit over this. People go cross country with their fucking kid all the time. Good luck, be safe.


----------



## dprogram (Aug 15, 2015)

so glad I've never procreated


----------



## angerisagift (Aug 15, 2015)

Colorad is HOT as fuck tooo. so coming thro CO. doesnt make any sense


----------



## angerisagift (Aug 16, 2015)

oooooooooops Colorado #typos


----------



## whimsicaliber (Aug 18, 2015)

I think the initial negative reaction here was due to the impression that you were heading out to ramble with young family in tow, which as an open-ended lifestyle seems pretty risky with a baby, especially if you were having to earn money on the way by doing anything not-quite-legit...

I really appreciate what shabti said, though, just in that millions of people live food- and shelter-insecure lives that are static in cities and towns every day, and millions more are paycheck-to-paycheck, unable to put much away because of the cost of everyday living. Why not encounter those same risks while on the way to seeking something better? Also, fuck Reagan right in is dead dusty arse!

If you are trying to head for a better situation for your family, if you are smart about the image you project--keep everything as clean as possible! No deadhead stickers OR "I support law enforcement" stickers--both are probable cause! Keep the family camping trip equipment in view of the public, and plan out where you can hit up a food bank or public rest stop on the route so you can pick up some extra grub or get a few hours sleep in lieu of renting a campsite if need be. And obviously listen to and consider the opinions of all the fine StP folks, as there is much wisdom here!

my .03, anyway...


----------



## creature (Aug 19, 2015)

Micher..

i should be on the road soon.. the absolute departure is murky.. could be next week, could be the end of october..

in any case, keep us posted..

i'm definitely a resource if we're within driving distance.. if i don't head south to the StP jamboree, i'm heading west to hunt for a boat & possibly work.. that being said, if we're within 200 miles or so, you have a hand, if needed..

if you're coming through ND on US 2 anytime very soon, let me know.

hope yer doing well.. if you need advice on finding some decent work, & you're willing to settle enough to commit to an employer long enough to really learn something, there's one or two good things that can still be had, without a degree..

anyways.. good luck..


C


----------



## LaShea (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm single and childless but I met people on the road with kids. Some made it and some didn't. This is what I learned from their stories. How you present yourself while traveling makes a big difference. Make it appear you are moving or on vacation. Keep the vehicle clean. Look it over daily for problems so they don't have a reason to pull you over. 

I never asked for money while traveling. Yet I had people help me, without asking, when I needed it. Once I ran out of gas because the gauge broke. Grabbed my dog and gas can and started walking. By the time I got back on the road, I had over $150 extra, dog food and supplies and a free tank of gas. Plus the gauge was fixed. People are more willing to help someone if they think they're not being taken advantage of.

Truck drivers usually don't judge and can be very helpful. Visit the truck stops and strike up a conversation. If they can't help they'll find someone to help. Some truck stops have churches that assist travelers. Having a CB is helpful too. They'll warn you if cops are around or about any traps.

If you do have a run in with them, have an address they can validate. Don't have anything in the vehicle that could be dangerous. Even a propane heater can cause problems for people traveling with pets.

Do try to save up before you leave. Look into social service organizations. If you explain you're moving across country, they usually can assist with food and gas cards. Just try to get there asap. Best of luck!

PS. I'll be traveling next month. If I'm nearby, I'll try and help. Just message me.


----------



## Durp (Aug 22, 2015)

Ive driven back and forth and back and forth and back and forth ect across this land. It really is not that hard to save up gas money before you leave. Please dont spange and jug if you are traveling with the baby, and wash your vehicle when it looks dirty. Cops love pulling over dirty rigs for some reason.


----------



## Vada (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh my. I have four kids.. live in an RV with my husband and our children. We travel all the time. I have been for years now and never had charges or DHS on my tail. For real though if you don't know then damn shut it. I know plenty of hippy/traveling folks who jug/throw a sign ..the whole bit with families including children. Just be smart. Take turns with the spouse. Don't be in plain sight with the kiddos. Enjoy yourself!!!! Have FUN. And dude Colorado born ...it's not the desert. Super chill. Stay away from the pork patrol and don't mingle with unsavory people. Your a family! You can do this. Don't let people hold you back. No way I'm going back to paying some sleeze bag landlord ever. Blessings and be encouraged!


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Nov 8, 2015)

fix the ac... ask a family member for help. babies make people want to help you so... get where you need to go. i wouldnt stop anywhere if i were you. youll have to wait 18 years like the rest of us condom and birth control haters ;]


----------

